# Cyp Eurasia - a magnificient hybrd that I ignored too long!



## fundulopanchax (Jul 2, 2018)

This is Cyp Eurasia. The hybrid has been around a long time, having been registered by Nakamura in 2005. I have imported specimens for three years now (originated with Anthura) but the first two years I sold all of them without keeping one. Last Fall I received more and only sold three so I had 12 of them this blooming season. All of them grew well and bloomed with essentially identical, spectacular flowers. The flowers were visible from the bottom of the hill. I plan to keep a group of them permanently in my collection.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 2, 2018)

The parents do seem redundant, but then again, it is a lovely flower for sure. Any hybrid vigor with this one? Neither parent is what you would call easy to keep long term.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 2, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> The parents do seem redundant, but then again, it is a lovely flower for sure. Any hybrid vigor with this one? Neither parent is what you would call easy to keep long term.



They are in the Seattle area garden and are growing like weeds - but then so are macranthos and tibeticum. The area seems like Cyp heaven, even all the water in Winter - I have just kept the pots sitting out all winter long on top of one of the raised beds so they get soaked. Since the area gets essentially no rain all summer they have a sprinkler on them are 6:30 every morning for 5 minutes (sometimes I interrupt the schedule for a day or two since they get pretty wet).


----------



## abax (Jul 4, 2018)

Beautiful photo and a very striking flower...the color are SO intense.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 6, 2018)

wow. so good you can grow these beauties.


----------

